# How to keep a zombie with out making it feel like the walking dead set



## chupacabra (Aug 18, 2012)

Tagging this thread, I'm doing the zombie theme this yr so need fresh ideas / feedback.


----------



## Dr_zombie (Aug 15, 2012)

Good to know that someone out their is Is with me.... What ideas where you thinking of. I am leaning more to the bio war fair theme... Gas mask and all


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I've never liked the idea that zombies came from the ground because that would mean that everyone who ever died could come back. Zombie skeletons just don't seem scarey to me 
I also wonder why tv zombies seem to have half their mouths/lips ripped away?


----------



## Dr_zombie (Aug 15, 2012)

Deadna said:


> I've never liked the idea that zombies came from the ground because that would mean that everyone who ever died could come back. Zombie skeletons just don't seem scarey to me
> I also wonder why tv zombies seem to have half their mouths/lips ripped away?


Verry good point to bring up. I think the mouth thing is cause other zombies do it to each.other when eatting flesh.... And yea the undead thing I can stand behind that also... Not all dead rise. I think that that image is over done.. Most deff going to keep that in mind. See now we are getting somewhere. And if you look up the deffanition of zombie it is....... A zombie (Haitian Creole: zonbi; North Mbundu: nzumbe) is an animated corpse brought back to life by mystical means, such as witchcraft. [1] The term is often figuratively applied to describe a hypnotized person bereft of consciousness and self-awareness, yet ambulant and able to respond to surrounding stimuli. Since the late 19th century, zombies have acquired notable popularity, especially in North American and European folklore. In modern times, the term "zombie" has been applied to an undead being in horror fiction, largely drawn from George A. Romero's 1968 film Night of the Living Dead. [2][3] They have appeared as plot devices in various books, films, video games and in television shows. 

keep they coming guys.


----------



## nathancarter (Aug 7, 2012)

Refer to my "Zombie Stig" thread a few doors down. 

He's coming along nicely, hope to have it all wrapped up by the time the weekend is over.


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

Never really seen the show. I saw a little of the first episode. I remember something about a little girl with a teddy bear (Or maybe a doll?) and an absolutely gorgeous eleventh generation Fleetwood Brougham that the people who filmed the show never got a good shot of.

I saw a snippet of it later on a friend's home cinema with it's fancy high definition LED television. Never saw HD tv before. It was rather impressive. Still didn't get me interested in the show. IIRC, they had a pickup truck full of severed limbs at the time. My understanding of the show is it has far more drama than zombies and subpar special effects, mostly achieved through poorly timed usage of CGI. I don;t have the time to watch a series on television anyhow (In fact, I don;t watch television anyway) but even if I did, I would rather sit down to watch a well made film than a dramatic, repetitive series.

The only undead things I use are more skeletal and definitely depict a Victorian theme at latest (Dark ages is of course common considering the historic significance of the Holiday) but I know what you mean. TheHorrorDome.com released several props a few years ago that a friend watching over my shoulder told me were themed towards the show. I was rather unconvinced by their quality as compared to the other props they offer, but when I realized they were cheap knockoffs of the drama, I understood why less detail and time was put into them. A particular favourite was this thing. I mean...It's hard to see this thng and take it seriously at all. Like a child made it in art class.


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

this is the Zombie i did for 2/3 years till last year when i changed to a scarecrow


----------



## LOTH (Oct 7, 2011)

Ok.... So here is my plan this year. I bought a one eyed zombie brow and exposed jaw prosthetic from NIMBA CREATIONS based out of the UK. Check them out at www.nimbacreations.com. Then I'm taking one of my old paramedic uniorms making it dirty, bloody and nasty. Being the first responders to such a pendemic we would have to become a zombie 9 times out of 10 and I'm one of them. Hope to scare the kids again this year!!!! Last year I had a blast not just putting fear into kids but the adults too. I went as the Jackal from thirteen ghosts. I likethe thread.....keep them comin!!


----------



## Dr_zombie (Aug 15, 2012)

LOTH said:


> Ok.... So here is my plan this year. I bought a one eyed zombie brow and exposed jaw prosthetic from NIMBA CREATIONS based out of the UK. Check them out at www.nimbacreations.com. Then I'm taking one of my old paramedic uniorms making it dirty, bloody and nasty. Being the first responders to such a pendemic we would have to become a zombie 9 times out of 10 and I'm one of them. Hope to scare the kids again this year!!!! Last year I had a blast not just putting fear into kids but the adults too. I went as the Jackal from thirteen ghosts. I likethe thread.....keep them comin!!


I love this... Cause i was a EMT in NYC.. lol but this is always a good one to go with.....


----------



## DraginFli (Sep 9, 2012)

My zombie from last year. Older kid wants to be a zombie mad scientist?!?! Ideas???


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm not sure what makes the Walking Dead zombies all that different from other zombies.
If you're going with a zombie theme you're going to be likened to the Walking Dead, just like if you did zombies a few years ago, you'd be likened to 28 Days Later, Dawn of the Dead, Shaun of the Dead, Resident Evil or you know, any popular zombie movie, game or series.

My family haunt was a general pirate theme for two years, and I spent both years hearing people say 'Oh Jack Sparrow, Jack Sparrow', even though there was no one dressed even remotely close to the character. We did an Alice in Wonderland theme and heard people almost whine that it wasn't like the Tim Burton movie. If you do a theme based on something popular, your going to get people likening it to the popular media whether you intend it or not.

If you want a variety of character zombies, pick a profession or style then add zombie to it. Clown zombie, nurse zombie, doctor zombie, teacher zombie, fast food worker zombie, punk zombie, preppy zombie, cheerleader zombie, construction worker zombie, banker zombie, police officer zombie, hippie zombie, mechanic zombie, fireman zombie, medieval zombie, king zombie, princess zombie, politician zombie, knight zombie, hipster zombie, disco zombie, ******* zombie, lumberjack zombie, soldier zombie, greaser zombie, ToT/cosplay zombie, ice cream man zombie, beach goer zombie, scientist zombie, deer hunter zombie, school girl zombie, nerd zombie, superhero zombie, super villain zombie, prisoner zombie, anything you can think of can be turned into a zombie.


----------



## Richbeast (Aug 22, 2012)

Here goes my zombie Raisin Brand face LOL.


----------



## rjlatherow (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm in the same boat - haven't seen the TV show, I am going with a zombie theme,and I a little perturbed at the zombie popularity. If you break it down to its bassest elements, the zombie thing is a incarnation of the 'unstoppable horde' scare. The everyone is against you and there is no reasoning. If you had some sort of children of the corn, all the kids are coming toward me. They are slow because they don't have to hurry, and they are not listening to me plead and beg.....its zombie. Even that old vampire my-friend-is -no-longer-my-friend chestnut overlaps zombie.

Once you make that mental leap, you can decide what characters (children? townfolk? animals? military? ) and the look (gorey? half dead?), pick a reason (indian burial ground? medical experiments? bath salts? aliens?), and the rest just falls into place. Maybe some alien bath salts fell on a group of retired circus clowns, or they discovered that the victorian orphanage was built on a sacred druidic temple. 

My big fear is looking like something the guests recognize. Guests seem to have automatic responses to things - you show them a traditional zombie, they will act a comfortable, boring old scared. Show them a homeless guy that looks up and has a pig face- boom! they don't know how to respond. They may get actually scared, at least for a golden second or two....

-rj


----------

